# HELP WITH COMPANY BUILDING MY WEBSITE



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Gang,
I decided that instead of building myself a sub-par website I'd pay some money and have a company do it for me.  I really like the templates at bludomain.com.  I ordered a site on December 28th.  They got swamped with orders because of some unsuspected publicity on VH1, they talk about it on their blog.  Anyway, I've emailed them and yesterday I finally got a response.  The girl said she'd have my website to me yesterday by midnight if not sooner.  Well, it is a day later and still no website.  Normally I would be ok with things taking longer then expected, but she promised in her email that I'd get it by midnight yesterday.  Should I just suck it up and wait, or should I try to get a discount?  What do you all think?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd get a full refund.
Seriously, anyone who doesn't deliver on time with web developing is most likely just making up excuses because usually the customer doesn't understand.

If they promise...and they don't...there's something wrong.  They're probably just trying to collect as much profit as possible.

Get a refund, and take it somewhere else.  That's ridiculous.

Also, since usually they have templates, it should not take THAT long to make a single website with a team of people on hand...


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> I'd get a full refund.
> Seriously, anyone who doesn't deliver on time with web developing is most likely just making up excuses because usually the customer doesn't understand.
> 
> If they promise...and they don't...there's something wrong.  They're probably just trying to collect as much profit as possible.
> ...



Sideburns said it :thumbup:


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 11, 2008)

bump for more advice, not that sideburns wasn't enough...


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 11, 2008)

Bludomain is kind of notorious for their bad CS and they really backed themselves into a wall this time through.  I am seeing on another board where people who ordered around your time are getting caught up though (yay!).  Who are you working with?  If it is Aundrea (or something like that), try getting ahold of Samantha. I am probably able to get her email addy if you like


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 11, 2008)

Peanuts, You've just become my new best friend.  I am working with Aundrea...empty promises Aundrea (thats her new name).  If you could pull up Samantha's addy for me that would be awesome.  I really like the Template I picked out, so I don't want to completely just say screw them, but at the same time I don't think I should have to pay full price, or maybe they could add on client proofing to my website for free (they usually charge $100 for that).


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Same here-I hear alot of bad stuff about blu. I would reccommend portfoliositez.com. They are new and WONDERFUL. I can write an email about a problem and it is always answered within an hour. Sometimes within 5 minutes. If I don't understand what they are emailing, they will call and walk me thru it or do it themselves. Awesome team of girls! 
Check them out
Link in my siggy


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 11, 2008)

Boomer,
I saw portfoliositez after I had purchased my BluDomain site.  I like what portfoliositez is doing, but I didn't find a template that I loved like I did with Bludomain.  Such is life I guess.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 16, 2008)

So here's an update,
I got an email addy for Samantha from Peanuts so I sent her an email seeing what she could do for me...she hasn't replied yet.  So I went ahead and sent an email to Aundrea (the girl who's contacted me in the past) two days ago, still no response.  Their website doesn't say that they are still swamped, so now I'm not sure what to think.  GRRRR...I hate crappy customer service, there really is no excuse for it.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're not getting much further Nic.

Hopefully they're so busy working on the site, they don't have time for emails ! (Hopefully !!)

Hope it gets sorted soon :thumbup:


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 17, 2008)

dbrandon, 
Thanks for the encouragement.  I sent them another email today, just asking for a response so I know that they're still alive basically.


----------

